# [SOLVED] .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308



## ibecs (Apr 4, 2012)

These four security patches KB 2518869, KB2572077, KB2633873, KB2656356 repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308.

This started on since 23 March.

Win 7 SP1 was installed on 21 March 2012
I have run the Microsoft FixIt and the System Update Readiness Tool (KB947821) but no change.

Looking for any guidance on how to install these four updates.


Some background info...

Running Win7 Prof 64 bit SP1
The PC is 2+ years old (probably mid 2010)
Win7 was installed from scratch on the PC as new
IE9 was installed on 9 Feb 2012
Chrome and Firefox are both installed
MSE is installed
No other security/anti-virus tools have ever been installed

No registry cleaners have ever been used.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308*

Run the DotNetFX_Cleanup_Tool and uninstall _all _versions of* .Net Framework* and restart. Go back to Windows update and download all version of .Net Framework again.


----------



## ibecs (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308*



spunk.funk said:


> Run the DotNetFX_Cleanup_Tool and uninstall _all _versions of* .Net Framework* and restart. Go back to Windows update and download all version of .Net Framework again.


I ran the DotNetFX cleanup tool and it says it worked but all the versions of .NET still seem to be in place. Is the tool supposed to uninstall all the versions or is there another step that I missed?

I rebooted the PC and then I also ran the DotNetVerify tool and it said everything was OK.

I tried installing the first update (KB2518869) but it still didn't work - same error messages.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308*

When you run DotNetFX it shows you the versions of .Net Frameworks that are installed, you have to choose each one and Uninstall it, or choose Uninstall All.


----------



## ibecs (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308*

I have set Windows update to only check for updates but not download them, although I think most of the ones in question are already downloaded.

I reran the DotNetFX cleanup tool and selected "_.NET Framework - All Versions (Windows 7)"._
At the end it said it was successful.

I rebooted the PC and went back into updater and did a check for updates and there are now 8 important and 1 optional updates waiting to be installed - the extra 4 important were all published yesterday.

I tried installing the oldest of the original four but it failed with the same two error numbers.

You also said to "Go back to Windows update and download all version of .Net Framework again." I can't figure out how to do that, nothing has come up in Windows Updater that looks like a download of the .NetFramework.

Do I need to check that the cleanup tool has actually removed .NetFramework or is it reliable when it says it was successful?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308*

Run it again to make sure that they are all removed. 
then download and run the stand alone 64 bit versions* 
Windows6.1-KB2518869-x64.msu*
*Windows6.1-KB2572077-x64.msu**
Windows6.1-KB2633873-x64.msu**
NDP40-KB2656351-x64.exe*


----------



## ibecs (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308*

I downloaded the four fixes from your links (although I think the last one was wrong and I used KB2656356 (not ...6351) instead.

I ran the cleanup and it said it as successful

I ran KB2518869 and it failed. In windows update the error number was 80070308.

I also ran the other three one at a time and they also failed - also all with error 80070308.

I followed the link from the updater for this error and ran the FIXIT (50123) and it ran cleanly and said it was OK. Then I ran KB2518869 again and it failed again with the same error number. I didn't run the other three.

Windows updater also tells me there are four more important updates to be installed. KB2675157 for IE9, KB2656373 for .NET 3.5.1, KB2653956 and KB2679255 for Win 7. All four of these also failed with error 80070308.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308*

Rename the *SoftwareDistribution *folder, please try below:

1. Log on an account with administrator privileges. 
2. Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*

3. Right-click *CMD* icon in the search results , and *Run as administrator*.
4. In Command Prompt window, type in *net stop WuAuServ *and press Enter.


Note:make sure it says that it was successfully stopped 


5. Click Start/ Search box, type in *%windir%* and press Enter.
6. In the opened folder, look for the folder named *SoftwareDistribution*.
7. Right-click on the folder, select *Rename *and type *SDold *to rename this folder.
8. Still in Command Prompt type the command *net start WuAuServ* in the opened window to restart the * Windows Updates *service.


----------



## ibecs (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308*

I stopped the WuAuServ successfully, renamed the folder and restarted the WuAuServ.
Restarting the service created a new SoftwareDistribution folder structure.

I wasn't sure if I should then just let windows updater run the entire process automatically or just manually run the updates I downloaded the other day, so I just ran the KB2518869 update. This failed again with error 80070308.

I'll repeat the process again and let Windows Update download whatever it thinks is appropriate and see what happens.


----------



## ibecs (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308*

I repeated the process but this time I let Windows Updater identify the updates it wanted.

I then let it run just the KB2518869 update which again failed with 80070308 error.

I then also tried the KB2675157 update which is cumulative security update for IE9 - this too failed with 80070308.


----------



## ibecs (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308*

I put the original SoftwareDistribution folder back and used WindowsUpdate to look through the log to see if I could find any clues.

In the past there were two failed updates which each worked 1 or 2 days later. This was in Oct 2010.

There was another single failure in Oct 2011 which ran successfully the next day.

Win7 SP1 was installed successfully on 21 March and several other updates were also installed successfully that day. 

The last successful update was on 22 March with an update for Office File Validation. Since then the only successful updates have been Definition Updates for Microsoft Security Essentials, an update of AOC International a windows Hotfix (KB947821), .NET Framework 4 client profile (although I don't think .NET 4 is installed?), Malicious Software removal tool and 2*Security Update for Office 2007.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308*

Try this: 80070308 error when installing updates - Microsoft Answers


----------



## ibecs (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: .NET updates repeatedly fail to install with errors 800B0100 and 80070308*

I could not find a solution to get around this issue, but it was resolved when the PC crashed and was unrecoverable, ultimately requiring a fresh install of Win7. So far SP1 and over 150 other updates including the problematic ones have gone through flawlessly.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*With such problems a Clean Install is often the quickest way to get a computer up & running again.

Thank you for reporting back.
Safe surfing too.*


----------

